# Alpha Pharma GH



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Just been offered this by my source.......here are the details

VitexSomatropin (r-hGH) U.S.P.

1,33mg, 3,33mg & 5mg

Indications

Vitex is indicated for long-term treatment of children with growth failure due to inadequate secretion of endogenous growth hormone as well as adults suffering from growth hormone deficiency.

Presentation

1.33mg eq. to 4iu&#8230;: 10 Vials of 1.33mg each + 10 vials of 1ml solvent

3.33mg eq. to 10iu.: 10 Vials of 3.33mg each + 10 vials of 1ml solvent

5mg eq. to 15iu&#8230;..: 2 Vials of 15iu each + 2 Ampoules of 2ml solvent

the price it is going for is way to high when you consider Alpha Pharma is not a legit Pharma lab.......


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

is it just genric re branded Alpha Pharma


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

possibly a relabelled Kefei ?

wondered when AP would bring out theyre GH.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

olliel said:


> is it just genric re branded Alpha Pharma


+1


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Interesting... Alpha have been spot on up until now, worth a look


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Not sure whether it is so clear cut that Alpha are UGL, their packaging and presentation is far superior to any UGL I have seen.

Not really sure but here's an interesting piece about them from William Llewllyn that some people may not have seen.

"Alpha-Pharma India - Under or Above Ground?

By William Llewellyn

The global steroid market is a thriving business, with many different nations taking a part in the supply chain. Over the years, increasing revenues have enticed many new companies to the trade. Today, products that come from all corners of the globe fuel the black market in most nations. Given the high influx of underground and counterfeit steroids on top of this, a great deal of effort is paid to determining what companies are legitimate and what are underground. In some instances, especially when a company operates in a foreign market poorly understood on the outside, it can be difficult to determine if a company indeed is registered, licensed, and more importantly, licensed to manufacture drug products.

Alpha-Pharma is one such company that has garnered a great deal of speculation. The company is located in Mumbai India, and produces a full line of anabolic/androgenic steroids. A list is provided below. At first glance, the company does produce a combination of steroids that is not commonly found in a single legitimate pharmaceutical company. Instead, such selection is most often found on the price list of an underground steroid manufacturing operation. Being located in India, it can be tricky accessing the paperwork one would need to verify their legitimacy. To the outside observer, this could all add up to one thing, Alpha-Pharma being a 100% underground operation.

Discussion about their potential underground nature is common when the name Alpha-Pharma comes up on the Internet. *Many will proclaim with certainty that the company is not legitimate. In fact, our own Body of Science forums hosted a particularly strong thread about Alpha-Pharma this past year. One of our moderators was so convinced he had determined the truth about Alpha-Pharma, he took it on himself to declare the company "Busted" as underground operation on behalf of BOS. This led to Alpha-Pharma hiring a law firm and threatening legal action against Body of Science for defamation for our involvement in the discussion.* I was unaware of the discussion at the time, and had actually listed Alpha-Pharma as a legitimate company in my ANABOLICS book series. So who was actually right about this company?

It has been my experience that underground companies do not hire law firms and bring themselves to the attention of the legal system in any country, especially the United States. After all, underground steroid manufacturing by definition is a criminal business. Alpha-Pharma went further by providing us copies of drug registration forms in India, stamped by the Commissioner of the Foods & Drugs Control Administration of Gujarat State. By what we were provided, the company and products indeed appear to be registered, at least for sale as exports.

Alpha-Pharma also furnished us copies of laboratory analysis reports showing their products to contain the proper amounts of steroid and no bacterial contamination. While we appreciate the documentation, here at Body of Science, we do not like to accept lab reports directly from manufacturers. It would be too easy for a company to manipulate the results. So we commissioned our own set of tests on two Alpha-Pharma products, Testobolin (testosterone enanthate) and Testorapid (testosterone propionate). The testing was extensive, and demonstrated not only that the products contained the proper steroids in sufficient dosages, but also that they were free of bacterial contamination, and of high pharmaceutical purity. The results can be found on our forums, where this full article is posted. "


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

posh UGL still.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> posh UGL still.


Yeh maybe so. But when was the last time you saw any other UGL advertising for pharmacists on an employment website?

http://www.indianjobtalks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11374


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have said many times there are many levels its not just pharma or UGL.......

When we speak of pharma we mainly speak about the purity and standard they produce there products this standard is set by companies such as Organon with steroids and Norditropin for GH........

Alpha Pharma may have a legit setup but there products do not meet the criteria set down by the highest standard in my opinion, I have used AP products this past 12 months and I rate there Para but do not rate there Test Prop (far far to much pain) the packaging is good but again compare it to a box of original yellow top Deca from organon it just does not match up.......is it UGL no not in the true sense of the word but then it certainly is not Pharma by the tru meaning of the word........

In my opinion there GH is over priced it is to much to really make an impact because for the majority of users price is everything (this is shown when people try and get the cheapest peptides) so this GH in my opinion will not compete with Pharma on quality and it won't compete with Generics like Rips/Kigs on price........I would put this on the same level as Hyge but the price I have seen for 10 x 10iu vials it is more costly than 100iu of Hyge from both of the legit produces..........


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

goonerton said:


> Yeh maybe so. But when was the last time you saw any other UGL advertising for pharmacists on an employment website?
> 
> http://www.indianjobtalks.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11374


lol, that means nothing, another smoke screen to lure ppl into the sense/feeling that this brand is true pharmaceutical when it isnt. Like the fake Hygetropin site selling fake brown top and green top GH.

not saying AP is sh-t, but as the saying goes, you can polish a turd but at the end of the day its still sh-t. lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Like ive explained in my previous posts...

In asia approval can be gained to manufacture anything; youd be surprised that these ugls being such a profitable business have the funding to open state of the art facilities... More so from my knowledge ugls in asia use licensed pharmaceutical manufactures to produce products specifially to there requirements...

Example organon used to get abbott and now use pharmatec to produce there sustanon and schering use medipharm to produce there testoviron... Pharmatec and medipharm are oem drug manufacturers in pakistan... i have family in pak in the pharma industry and theyve told me how so many companies have products manufactured specifically for export...

Its all contract manufactured by factories that produce OEM according to the requirements of a customer...

Being asia im sure alot of back handers are paid to get approval but it is definately possible...

In regards to hgh theres very few actual licensed producers... HGH is very time consuming and costly to manufacture; 1 batch takes around 90 days and needs constant testing to make sure lighthing heat and humidity are all perfect. Its a process which involves the growing of bacteria in amino acids (i think) cant remember lol...

Now whether the product is accurately dosed is a completely different thing... In asia alot of steroid drugs are produced for export; i think these are drugs that havnt gained approval to be marketed and wholesaled in country of manufacture... Its like saying "We Think This Product is ****" sell it abroad lolll...


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

ALPHA pharma GH has popped up here too and prices are good, but any more feedback if they are legit or fakes or u/ground??


----------

